# I've Never Texted or Tweeted...Am I Alone?



## SeaBreeze

Never done it, and don't really care to.  I don't do FB or Twitter, and when I need to, I leave a voicemail.  How about you?  Any seniors here who have never texted anyone or sent a Tweet??


----------



## AprilT

Text on it's way to you right now, let me know if you got it.  J/K


----------



## Falcon

I'm with you on this Sea.  I've never done it and I expect I never will.  Think it's mostly for kids and the hard of hearing.


----------



## SeaBreeze

:lol:


----------



## tnthomas

No use for Twitter or for Facebook, for that matter.

Texting is useful for when you just have something short to convey, and don't want/can't have a protracted voice conversation.     With texting you can tell you son or daughter "I love you" and attach a picture of your beloved pet.    I have way too many pictures of dogs and cats on my cell phone; not too many of the kids...


----------



## Ina

I have never texted, and I see no use for it.  :wave:


----------



## AprilT

I kind of like it since I'm not much of a phone person to begin with.  Mostly, I can just send a text saying "NO" when I don't want or have time to do what they want, no awkward moments.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

Ha, ha, ha, I can't lie, it has contributed to my poor language skills, I gained a new form of speak sometimes not even thinking about.  But who doesn't use LOL ever so often.  brb.  2 flly discls thou, I dnt txt oftn


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Falcon said:


> I'm with you on this Sea.  I've never done it and I expect I never will.  Think it's mostly for kids and the hard of hearing.


 Wow ! I guess I am still a kid (albeit a hard-of-hearing one). 
I do text, although I much prefer to do it on my iPad than  on the phone.   That tiny little keyboard is just frustrating for my fingers ! 
But I have the iMesssage option on the iPad, so I can easily write on there and send and receive texts that way. My son, Michael, who lives out in Washington State, loves to text; so I end up texting with him, because that is how he communicates with me. 
As far as Twitter, I have an account, but don't really use it. I belong to a program called BzzAgent, and they sent you products to test out. They like you to try the product and then tweet about it; so the Twitter account comes in handy for that.
FaceBook, I totally love ! 
I use that to keep in contact wih all of my friends and family; and see what they are up to. 

My kids have dragged me into the computer age, like it or not; but I am getting pretty well adapted. 
Ina, hate to tell you this, but you are in training for texting when we IM each other on the iPad. 
Behold your future, Girl...


----------



## hollydolly

No I don't tweet, I absoilutely don't see any benefits to tweeting...text, yes for all the same reasons as #tnthomas said above. I'm definitely not a serial texter but I do text when I just want to have a quick convo with no protracted phone call.

I don't do FB, I have an account but I only use it to watch what the family are doing, I rarely ever post on there.


----------



## Vivjen

I text, a lot , but don't tweet, at all.
texting enables me to keep in touch with family/friends, without interrupting them, at work or at home.
easier and quicker than a phone call...IMO


----------



## Ameriscot

I text, I only rarely Tweet.  I do Facebook, I've done many forums (for expats, baby boomers, etc), I Skype.


----------



## Pappy

Never texted or tweeted here too, although the wife and I do have a lot of electric goodies. I am heavy into facebook and online surveys but dislike the new phones with all the stuff on them.

We just got Fit Bits this year. Monitors sleep habits, walking distance, calories burned and other things. It's worn on wrist, like a bracelet. Google Fit Bit if curious.


----------



## JustBonee

Have never done Facebook, but Twitter is one of  my favorite sites.  I enjoy the company there,  and  tweet often. I follow so many interesting people.

And I'm into texting now,  because my kids have drawn me in.  I had to go and buy a new LG phone that made texting easier on the old fingers ... lol


----------



## Jackie22

Well, I'm hard of hearing, I'd rather text than talk.


----------



## 911

My wife would text me when I worked if she needed some information or for me to stop and pick something up on my way home. Not a good idea for a police officer to be on the phone and using it for personal calls. Duty comes first.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hubby just left me a voice mail if I was at work, and I checked for them on breaks when I expected something.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

We just advanced one more step away from the old dial telephones. With the new iOS 8 operatiing system in the iPhones and iPads; we can now answer the phone right from the iPad. 
I haven't tried it yet; but I was trying to figure out why my iPad "rang" everytime my phone rang.    It just started doing that; so I figured it must have something to do with the new operating system.  I just didn't know how it worked. 

Another thing that was bothering me was that I kept gettng alert notices on my Facetime app on the ipad, and I hadn't been using Facetime; so I didn't know where those were coming from or how to get rid of them.
So, (as usual) I called my daughter, Robin the Guruette, and asked her what was going on and what to do about it. 
She explained to me how to delete the unwanted alerts from Facetime, and told me that I can use the ipad when the phone rings now.
But-----so far, I just haven't been brave enough to try it .....maybe next time ?


----------



## Ralphy1

I wish that you would tweet so that I could follow you...


----------



## Lee

I don't tweet nor do I do Facebook. I prefer a real voice over the phone and will get a new computor soon with a built in webcam for skype.


----------



## ClassicRockr

We are on Facebook because some of my high school classmates, wife's sister and a couple of bands we like are on there. As far as Twitter goes, nope, no way. I think Twitter is mainly for the younger generation. Texting? Nope, don't do that either. Sometimes, do reply to an e-mail on our iPhone.


----------



## Ameriscot

ClassicRockr said:


> We are on Facebook because some of my high school classmates, wife's sister and a couple of bands we like are on there. As far as Twitter goes, nope, no way. I think Twitter is mainly for the younger generation. Texting? Nope, don't do that either. Sometimes, do reply to an e-mail on our iPhone.



Twitter is not mainly for the younger generation.  Politicians in the US and UK have been seen during meetings, hearings, etc. tweeting.  I get tweets from many sources which give me info I want - weather, traffic, ferries being cancelled, landslides, entertainment, etc.   I only check it about once a day though.


----------



## Ameriscot

On Facebook my friends range in age from my 15 year old niece to my brother's 83 year old mother in law.  I have friends/family in US, Australia, UK, Uganda, Netherlands that I keep up with through FB.  I have friends I met through a boomer forum that went out of business, American expats, etc etc etc.


----------



## rkunsaw

I don't text or tweet. I'm not the least bit interested in either.


----------



## bcubes

I used to be on Facebook until I ended up in a huge verbal fight with my brother over comments my niece had posted on Facebook about private family matters. Also the pharmaceutical (****** and Cialis) emails I would receive. SO I got off Facebook and will not go back on it for any reason. I also do very little texting. Texting is so impersonal that it just feels wrong to me. My daughter has her phone glued to her hand and constantly texting somebody. What ever happened to good ole conversation? Personally I think a phone call is faster than texting. Just can't get both thumbs on the tiny keyboard so typing on a phone is too cumbersome to me.

By the way my brother and I have since patched things up.


----------



## LogicsHere

I have a cell phone where I can text, but don't. I also don't Tweet . . . haven't got the time to do the things I want to do now without getting caught up in mindless time wasters. I do have a Facebook account, but solely for the purpose of taking advantage of coupons and freebies, etc. but spend less than an hour on it over the year.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Don't text and don't tweet.  I tried to use facebook, but got so much junk mail that I quit.  I have a mobile phone that I only use for emergencies - otherwise it's switched off and anyway, only my wife knows the number.  If anyone sends me an eMail containing 'textspeak', I delete it.   If they can't be bothered to write it properly, then I can't be bothered to read it!

I've managed OK for over 60 years without all these things.  My favourite piece of technology is the cordless screwdriver


----------



## Chivalrousgent

I recently became interested in this new art or fad of camming. Its quite fun and interesting. Being computer literate is essential in our modernized society.


----------



## Ameriscot

Chivalrousgent said:


> I recently became interested in this new art or fad of camming. Its quite fun and interesting. Being computer literate is essential in our modernized society.



Are you Skyping?  I've been Skyping (and the predecessor to Skype) since my oldest granddaughter was born 9 years ago.  I saw her wee face on my computer the day she was brought home from the hospital.  I was 4,000 miles across the pond from her.  Saw her sister from the hospital room the day of her birth.  Now the 9 year old and I can Skype often as she knows how to do it by herself.


----------



## Butterfly

I don't tweet or do facebook.  I've texted a few times with my son, but it takes me forever to do a text because of those little bitty keys.  Mostly I e-mail.

I don't use my fancy cell phone a lot, and frequently it isn't even turned on.  I don't want to be bothered by the phone when I'm shopping or driving or whatever.

I'm also probably one of the last living dinosaurs who still has a land line.


----------



## Vala

I don't do either, except going to facebook with an alias to locate someone I need to talk to.  One instance was when my great grandson whom I had never met died.  I wanted to send condolences to his family.  When my son died I went on to find one of my grandsons to tell my other son about his brother's death.  I do not like facebook and I really dislike family members sending an invitation to me using my master email account.  I have two other accounts one for surfing and one for people I don't know very well.


----------



## ronk

I don't like texting at all. I'd rather talk to someone on the phone. I have used Twitter because I established an Internet Presence, made YouTube videos etc. Lately I totally ignore Twitter.


----------



## Guitarist

Falcon said:


> I'm with you on this Sea.  I've never done it and I expect I never will.  Think it's mostly for kids and the hard of hearing.



Err ... not in my case!  I don't text a lot but I'd rather text a friend than leave a voice mail message, because they can read it at their leisure and respond when they have time.  It's handy for when someone is where they can't answer a phone but you have to reach them -- they will see a text.  I have texted during a movie that I hated but couldn't leave because I was there with a friend. I have texted a friend who was at her daughter's basketball game and couldn't talk or hear, but could text me to let me know she'd call when the game was over.  I have had a friend text me when I was in church and they were worried because I wasn't answering my phone.  I had the ringer off but could see the screen light up with the text.  

I have never tweeted anyone.  I have an account for my friend's business but I've never used it.  It's even more lame than FB, IMO.


----------



## fureverywhere

It's weird but I can paint the tiniest details on an object, do perfect eye liner and brows... but the teeny keyboard on a phone and my fingers don't work anymore...nevermind trying to even see the itsy bitsy letters and numbers. I learned to use a smart phone for work and some basic photo stuff on the computer, good enough for me...BTW I find FB overwhelming.

My oldest boy on the other paw has every electronic device you can think of, can use them all effortlessly and sells smart home systems to prospective buyers...so he travels to your estate and explains each of a gazillion products his company can install so you can operate your entire home on your smart phone. Then he does whole graphs of what does what and where it will go...didn't get it from me...


----------



## Don M.

What I would like to see is a study comparing victims of Identity Theft, to those who spend half their lives on Facebook and Twitter.  I'll bet there is a strong correlation...given the amount of personal data that some of these people exchange freely with each other.


----------



## Ken N Tx

ronknights said:


> I don't like texting at all. I'd rather talk to someone on the phone. I have used Twitter because I established an Internet Presence, made YouTube videos etc. Lately I totally ignore Twitter.



I text 2 words "*CALL ME*"...


----------



## Ameriscot

Guitarist said:


> Err ... not in my case!  I don't text a lot but I'd rather text a friend than leave a voice mail message, because they can read it at their leisure and respond when they have time.  It's handy for when someone is where they can't answer a phone but you have to reach them -- they will see a text.  I have texted during a movie that I hated but couldn't leave because I was there with a friend. I have texted a friend who was at her daughter's basketball game and couldn't talk or hear, but could text me to let me know she'd call when the game was over.  I have had a friend text me when I was in church and they were worried because I wasn't answering my phone.  I had the ringer off but could see the screen light up with the text.
> 
> I have never tweeted anyone.  I have an account for my friend's business but I've never used it.  It's even more lame than FB, IMO.



I text all the time.  Much better than voicemail.  I usually use Whatsapp to text and I use it for UK or for friends in Uganda.  The receiver can read at their leisure as you said. 

I've already said why I like FB.  I check Twitter every couple of days.  Totally different than forums or FB etc.  Messages must be under 160 characters I think.  I follow Bernie Sanders, the Pope, our local newspaper, Elizabeth Warren, NeverTrump, Rachel Maddow, various news agencies, The Daily Show, DumpTrump, The White House, The First Lady, Malala Yousafzai, Andy Murray, Sustrans which is responsible for building bike trails here, Thich Nhat Hanh, Plum Village, a few friends and relatives.......


----------



## ronk

The only time I text is when a friend from Belgium says hello. Then I prefer to either use the computer or my iPad. It's easier for me to type.


----------



## Lon

I don't tweet, but I do Text and use FB.


----------



## jnos

I got my first smartphone (Samsung Note 3) a few years not too long before I started my current job. We have several local locatons, so use texting to contact each other for work related things. I've come to prefer it to talking on the phone. It's quick and easy. I used to talk a lot when we had a landline, but just don't like talking on the smartphone.


Seems silly, but I think I'd like this retro handset:


----------



## Ameriscot

jnos said:


> I got my first smartphone (Samsung Note 3) a few years not too long before I started my current job. We have several local locatons, so use texting to contact each other for work related things. I've come to prefer it to talking on the phone. It's quick and easy. I used to talk a lot when we had a landline, but just don't like talking on the smartphone.
> 
> 
> Seems silly, but I think I'd like this retro handset:
> View attachment 29379





LOL.  That would be cool!


----------



## ndynt

I resisted cell phones and texting for many years. After spending several hours, by the side of the road, when my car broke down I accepted the cell my children got me.   Never used it though.  When my power went out....had no landline or internet....I resorted to using the cell.  Then texting.  Find I would much rather text....you are not forced to talk.  Can answer a text whenever.


----------



## mena

Hmmm ... Was just thinking ... Actually posting messages here on the Senior Forums is a form of texting. I mean, we're sending out a message digitally to someone. Especially those of us who connect to the internet via our cell phones and access the forums in that manner.


----------



## LogicsHere

I don't text and I don't Tweet.  I am on Facebook using my author name because I am a member of a frugality group.  Social media is of little to no interest to me.


----------



## Ameriscot

LogicsHere said:


> I don't text and I don't Tweet.  I am on Facebook using my author name because I am a member of a frugality group.  Social media is of little to no interest to me.



This forum is 'social media'.


----------



## Goldfynche

Lon said:


> I don't tweet, but I do Text and use FB.



An old thread. But this is me exactly!


----------



## Bobw235

I use texting on occasion, especially for quick messages.  More likely to be seen than emails.  My car now has a feature that allows handsfree dictation of text messages and will read them to you when one comes in.  Use Twitter on occasion, but never send out any tweets.  Use it more to read what's happening in real time.  It was very helpful in 2013 when the Marathon bombing took place and I was getting ready for bed over in England.  Because the incident took place just yards from where I worked at the time, I had more a keen interest in following events as closely as I could since there was no live TV coverage available.


----------



## Peppermint Patty

*Never tweeted, nor texted....*

Add me to the list of non-tweeters, texters, as well as Facebookers.

I don't do any of that stuff.  I recently bought a Jitterbug smart phone (supposedly easy and made for seniors), but I am not checked out on it yet.   One of these days I may get up my gumption and try texting my grandson.  He lives in another state. He will laugh at me, but I don't care. The last time he was here, he came into my "office" and said with a little astonishment, "Gee, Gram, do you have a Rolodex?  

Well, I love my Rolodex.  I will never part with it for the sake of hunting and pecking and struggling with some danged electronic thing-a-ma-jig!  So there, kid!

(At least he knew what it is!)


----------



## ossian

I am on that list of non-tweeters and Facebookers. However, altho I don't use a mobile phone, I can send texts from my landline and computer and do use those for messaging. It is a convenient way for me to leave messages for the family.


----------



## IKE

I don't text, tweet, Skype, Facebook, have no call waiting or forwarding, I don't own a answering machine and very rarely (almost never) carry my cell phone when I'm out and about and I don't give the number out.........not carrying my cell phone when I'm out drives mama crazy but I remind her that I didn't want one to begin with.

Want to talk to me ?........it's simple, call the house phone or email.


----------



## Raven

We have voice mail on our house phone and take the cell when travelling
on the highway.  It could be helpful if we have car trouble.
Never text or tweet but like email.


----------

